# 250Rs Bed Step Mod For Storage



## wileydog (Apr 19, 2012)

Was wondering if the step was hollow and if I could cut from the rear storage in to increase my available space. Thought it might make a nice place to push hoses or other items if I had just a little more depth. I searched the forum/internet, but could not find anything.

Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I knew I had seen this mod.







I used the *Advanced *option next to the *Search *button and found this thread. Step Storage That Oregon Camper dude is pretty dang crafty.







Only problem now is.... I want to get this done immediately.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Take lots of pictures - I've been wanting to do this too (and I'm not terribly handy from a carpentry perspective lol)! I read the other thread, and it 'looks' easy. I just wasn't sure what was under there in our 250RS


----------

